# Brag about your BOINC stats.



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's my page but it's nothing to brag about.







If you've added a rig or tweaked your overclock and want to show us what that's done for your PPD - have at it.  Let's see wat ju got man.


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 31, 2011)

mine is jumpy


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 31, 2011)

My stats. As you can see, the family rig was down for a couple of days. Only crunching on that one at the moment as my rig, The Spot, is in my room and is a little loud for me when trying to sleep


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> mine is jumpy
> http://boincstats.com/charts/chart_uk_bo_object_new_users_88925.gif


That's cool.  There is a script in one of the stickies that makes BOINC report completed wu's immediately, but I don't use it either.  I let the WCG servers decide. 


f22a4bandit said:


> http://boincstats.com/charts/chart_uk_wcg_object_new_users_714596.gif
> My stats. As you can see, the family rig was down for a couple of days. Only crunching on that one at the moment as my rig, The Spot, is in my room and is a little loud for me when trying to sleep


Looks like you're making a nice recovery though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2011)

All of my computers are set to report results immediately:




You don't get points until they pass verification and verification can take days.  Then there's days they're working on servers or something so they don't get many verified so there's a big jump a few days later.

It all evens out over time:


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2011)

Breaking in a new laptop (stayed at max 62 C all the time  ):


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2011)

Pretty consistent here, just one rig crunching, it's all I have running now.






`


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2011)

******FYI*****
If you post a direct link to the graphs on one of the stats sites, these will be updated everyday.  If you want to post a graph that represents a particular period and won't update, you need to rehost the image to a place like photobucket or imageshack.*


Looks like my graph had a stiffy back in August. 

This should be improving now that Ihave all 4 rigs running again.  One may be down briefly but I should be hitting on all 4 for the foreseeable future.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2011)

My charts look pretty much the same day to day so no reason to do that. XD


----------

